# Shower Drain Replacement Time Lapse Video



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Just messing around with the new camera. It's messing up every 10 frames or so but still came out ok.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Could not see it. What camera.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Bad link for me.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool idea, I've been wanting to get a gopro and do this.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

"the video you have requested is not available"









Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Apparently, youtube can't process the video. I'll see if I can convert it later tonight.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I see, from the video, its all black marble, but did you forget the drain? :laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I like all these how to videos, show's all the diy'ers what to do, step by step. Is it ego? or why do we feel we need to show the world what we can do? just like being the cheapest, so many fellow plumbers sell on being cheap, is it because it takes a little effort to sell on quality?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> I see, from the video, its all black marble, but did you forget the drain? :laughing:


LMAO! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I like all these how to videos, show's all the diy'ers what to do, step by step. Is it ego? or why do we feel we need to show the world what we can do? just like being the cheapest, so many fellow plumbers sell on being cheap, is it because it takes a little effort to sell on quality?


Interesting point...but people that want to do it themselves aren't good customers anyway and they'll likely muff it up regardless of how many videos they watch beforehand


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I like all these how to videos, show's all the diy'ers what to do, step by step. Is it ego? or why do we feel we need to show the world what we can do? just like being the cheapest, so many fellow plumbers sell on being cheap, is it because it takes a little effort to sell on quality?


Well maybe it's a good thing I can't get the video to work :laughing:


----------

